# Wherein Miss Finn reclines in front of last night's fire



## terri (Mar 6, 2021)

Yeah, she was out of it.


----------



## limr (Mar 6, 2021)

TOE BEEEEEEAAAAAANS!!


----------



## Space Face (Mar 7, 2021)

That put a wee smile on my dial (poerty right there ) on this dreich Scottish Sunday morning.


----------



## Original katomi (Mar 7, 2021)

Sweet lol


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 7, 2021)

Clean floor with a kitty foot...awe


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Mar 7, 2021)

Awwww - so zoned out and relaxed


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 7, 2021)

That's a very tranquil pic. Nice shot.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 7, 2021)

That, poor abused cat!


----------

